# Nachtschicht



## Solvir (28. Mai 2010)

Ich will mich kurz fassen ich suche eine Gilde die nachts Raiden geht so zwischen 00.00 bis 04.00
oder halt am WE.
Server wäre mir egal ich ziehe es auch in Betracht um-zuziehen bevorzugen würde ich die Horde.
So ich denke das ist kurz genug weitere fragen beantworte ich dann auch gerne per PN oder mir
noch Lieber im TS.
Schonmal danke für eure mühen.


----------



## Taudor (28. Mai 2010)

Hiho, sind eine Nachtraidgilde auf Vek´lor, vieleicht kannst du dich ja mit unseren Raidzeiten anfreuden^^ hier mal der Link zum POst im Buffed-Forum. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/152541-nachtraid-gilde-sucht-verstaerckung-veklor-eu/


----------

